# Sweetie - Blue Cream Smoke Persian



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*Sweetie - Blue Cream Smoke










Lovely little girl but very shy . She is playful and good with other cats. She has been shaved off so you will need to start to groom her every day because she needs to get used to being groomed before she gets her coat back. 
Neutered/Vaccinated/Microchipped

Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*

http://www.animallifelineuk.org/forum/showthread.php?29770-Sweetie-Blue-Cream-Smoke-Persian


----------

